
The Phone Stacking Game: Let’s Make This A Thing - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/04/the-phone-stacking-game-lets-make-this-a-thing/
======
charlie_joslin
People will be too stubborn to play this game. Or maybe my friends need to get
off Facebook every now and then.

